# Cheating at Fishing Tournaments



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

they should do it like most deep sea tournys.....have an official on board to make sure that some BS doesnt happen......if you have an official in nascar, well.......


----------



## RONK (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't imagine anyone cheating for a hundred dollars & a plaque, but I'm sure it goes on. You might as well throw the plaque away or hang it on your'e wall of shame. As far as going to the lengths you mentioned regarding caging fish etc., seems like they're spending more time & money than what they are getting back.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Very easy to stop...
3 man tourneys with one going on another boat and any fish caught by the one on the other boat counts for his team...
If they do not like it then they do not enter... Period
But untill those who run the tourneys do something like the above then cheaters will have a place to play their "HOLE" card...
I fished plenty of Walleye tourneys to know the above works....


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I stopped fishing the tourney's they have here, Last year they had them every 2 weeks. I cant name name's but I know that Certian people that worked the Tournament's that fish all week long, Holding any Big Cat they catch for the weigh in. They put them on Stringer's, & in wire cages on the side of a Pontoon. We almost never get to see the fish until we go to weigh one in or the end of the Tournament we see what other bring in at the last minute. The ODNR would go around the whole lake before each event began & he would cut down every Limb line there was. They dont check everyone before the event, they dot go to everyones boat to check it. 

I guess I cant really think of a way to stop them either, Im like you ! I fish for braggin rights & I love to compete too. But when it got to the point to where you have the same people winning alot of Money, & Some of the people that win are directly connected to people running it. So I stop doing it. Im not going to give my Money to some crooks so they can cheat & get more money, It wasnt going to be my money in their pockets anymore. All my friends stopped fishing them as well. We Compete among ourself's each year. No Money, No Trophy, Just Braggin right's. But people with greed in their eyes will do almost anything to get more. They brought in alot of money with all the events that were held here. I wont fish another one at this Lake until the person holding it is not out for all the Money they can get. Its not about that at all. Its all about integrety, if it isnt there then Im not either. Not anymore.

Cheaters have no place beside any of us, *Because we do have Integrety & we are Honest hard fishing sportsman*. Nothing is worse than a Liar, Cheater or a Theif.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

That is a good rule...
I know, won't name names, another director who said they get out trying to catch the cheaters... Not sure if there was ever any luck at it though...


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

99% of the time everyone is out to have a good competitive time . There have been instances were I have heard of guys tieing fish up and being DQ'ed but believe me , it is very noticable . The fish would definatly have marks on it . If some one would keep fish in a pool , they would be a different color also . 

Please dont hold a grudge on tournament fishermen . But please feel free to hang the guys that are just out to make a quick buck by cheating !


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

cheatting is wrong and should be prosecuted as fraud!! but it is also wrong to acuse some one of it with out proff also. some times if some one wins enough the fisrt thing people think is that they cheated that seams to make em feel better about losing. i seen a man catch all of his fish in a tourny once and when he won the first thing i heard was that he cheated. i was discussed to hear that because it hurt his reputation and he had done absolutely nothing wrong. dont take me wrong i hate a cheater as much as any one but we should make sure we have proof before we burn em. its wrong to vote a person out unless you have proof and if some one is cheatting they can be cought with a little effort.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

The one instance, or people I know that have cheated, I reported and it was kind of dismissed as being hearsay......I understand to a point. My brother in law worked with the guy, that guy told my brother in law that he had an extra 7-8 lb fish he would give him to start out. also told my Bro-in-law that he had some fish on the Monday before the tourney. Gee, guess who won?? It was not really hearsay in my book, since it came directly from the cheater to my family. Then the guys nephew told me at another weigh-in about the fish he was turning in were caught before the tourney ever started. Hard to prove, but that was coming from his family.........I just know for my tourney, I will have my eyes open and not allow these folks enter. Maybe not the way to be, but I am not losing anything on it. I don't have a bait shop or anything to make money on or need any advertisement. I am just a guy who decided to have a small tourney for fun. I will make no money which will make me even more mad if I find out anyone cheats. All for fun here!

I don't think any tourney fishermen are bad guys. I know 99.9% of fishermen are good people and are honest. Well unless they are talking about the one that got away!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i sure hope by the post i put on here that no one thinks that i support a cheater in any way shape or form!! or that i was saying that a tournament directer doesnt have the right to remove a few bad apples from thier club or tourny they do have all the right to do that if they need to. rockbass and tcba1987 make very good points in what they say!! i wasnt trying to start a argument or affend any one thats not my style. i was only trying to say that we should use the word {cheater} very carefully as to not damage a inocent persons reputation is all. if some one constanly causes trouble continues to fish in a suspiciouse way and wont listen to a warning then by all means they should be removed. there are alot of ways to catch a cheater. if some one knows where fish are being tied up then send some one before the start of the tourny to that area search it when the fish are found put a mark that you can verify on all the fish use a small mark as to not let the idiot know they have been marked. then notify the sherriffs department of whats going on they will have some one at the wiegh in. when those fish show up at the scales go ahead and wiegh em . dont say any thing to the idiot. keep the fish dont give em back to the idiot . at the end of the wiegh in announce him or her as the winner and hand em the money. as soon as they take the money from your hand to thiers they are now quity of fraud and will be arrested.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

interesting way to do it Mikeshookset!


I did nto take anything the wrong way by what you posted........I agree wholeheartedly about not accusing everyone of cheating just because he has fish and we don't. There was a guy last year at some tourney's I entered that would fish with another guy......both signed up though......they would put their fish together to win. he would walk around and I saw and heard him several times saying something to someone about the fish they had were kept in a cage or caught way ahead of time just because the fish may have been on its last breath or might have had a little scratch on it.....he would say something smart like he was king poop of turd island and then he would walk away........I know the one tourney I had some fish and one had a cut on it from when I was trying to get it untangled in the morning to go back to weigh-in......I was worried cuz someone would think I cheated just because of a small cut that just happened. I was waiting for that guy to say something, but he was not at the scale yet. I know if he would have said something, I would have went off. Especially after saying the fish he was weighing were his buddies(who was off getting some other fish out of the bed of the truck) and then later saying that someone else did not have THEM beat. I thought it was pretty shady. in other words Mike, I know what you are saying. The only cheating I have ever accused anyone of has been because the cheater told me brother in law and then the cheaters nephew also told me he cheated. Other than that, I keep out of it


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rocky im with ya, most of the time in the same weigh ins and i ve seen my share of these guys,


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I been lurkn'- just no time to go through it all!

My view as a director. The enemy runs deeper in egos than it does in the actual numbers of those who may practice illegal measures. Egos have destroyed more clubs/tournament groups than any cheater.

The funny thing about cheaters- they dont do it once. They do it until they get caught... and they usually do.

The funny thing about ego's- they never seem to follow the rules either. 

Most written protests are to be filed within timeframes as stipulated by the rules. The unfounded claims a hurt ego creates is only whispered at the ramp, then later boasted upon amungst close friends. The rest is a game of "operator" and on down the angling line.

Clear and concise rules that are spelled out and adheared to, are the best way to attack dishonest methods. Check out our rules for NOAA:
http://www.dobass.com/2005NOAAWEBFORMS/FBFP_2005_Northern_Open_Anglers_Association__Rules.htm

Hopefully upfront someone inclined to practice dishonest methods will be deterred from our events. We also impose additional "impressions of control" during the registration and weigh-in that would be useless if disclosed here.

The bottom line- directors just make binding decisions- the particular angling group is responsible to police themselves and file written protests when violations are observed. Otherwise, "remove your enemies, and think big bass"

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I have to admit. I have been doing some cheating myself at LaDue... Every time a catch a 5-6 pound bass, I throw it back so someonelse can win. I should start keeping the lunkers I catch during the tourney and win what I rightfully should be winning. My appologies to all the past winners for giving them a false sense of accomplishment...


----------



## fishits (May 26, 2005)

I wish those who run these would just have the winners take a lie detector test and use some fo the entry fee money to pay for it along with the accuser adding to the pot and if the person accused does not pass then they also pay for the whole test
Local law enforcement would charge a minimal fee at best
Case closed


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We had an officer at the hawgfest last year ready to administer a lie detector test had any protest been raised. He was paid just to be there, if he runs a test the price goes up, but the cost it worth the grief it can eliminate.

The protesting team must put up some cash for the test with the protest. If their accusation is correct they are refunded their money, if not. oh well. This procedure eliminates fraudulent protests.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Why fish in tournements if they make you so unhappy? I have never fished in a tourney of any kind, dont have a boat, but I always thought when I get a boat some day I would give it a try but sounds like its a big pain.


----------



## fishits (May 26, 2005)

don't let the actions of a few take away your chance for having fun
99.9 do not cheat at all ensure you are not in their class and you will enjoy youeself


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You are right about not letting other people screw up your good time. I guess no matter where you fish or whether or not you are in a tourney there could be someone around you that could tick you off, so sometimes you just have to deal with it or go some place else.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Always be careful who you accuse of cheating, some people are just good fisherman and their reputation as such doesn't deserve to be tarnished by jealous suspitions.With that being said, why not make your tourneys for charity since the money isn't important, I would be into something like that and it might keep people from thinking the winner is cheating every week.
It's the money / cheating / accusations thing that takes the fun out of a tournament that is basically just for fun anyhow. If anyone would think I was cheating I would certainly offer to take them along with me with no hard feelings. Alot of the guys who always cry cheater are also the same ones who hardly ever catch a fish and can't believe others are doing well. You have to catch one to win. I will admit, I believe their are people who would cheat just to cheat and they need to be dealt with. Just make sure you have the right people.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am with ya there action! The only people I have ever said cheat are the ones I know cheated. Their are some guys who say anyone who caught a bigger fish than they did cheated......I don't though!  


Now Action, I know you can't catch a fish for nothing.....I know all the pics you post are illegally caught and that you would always cheat in a tourney! haha   Kidding.....I only hope to be half the fisherman you are some day!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

my feelings are.if anyone gets caught cheating in any tourny should have his or her name well known in the fishing community,so they can't cheat anyone else.but before you can do this you better be sure that they are real cheaters, no question about it.there are great anglers out there that can catch fish when most can't.that don't make them cheaters.    baby bass


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

string them up and smack them with a ball bat!!!,,,but im a nice guy..so string them up and...pm me for rest


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

my reputation is more important than any money or award. another easy way to protect from such suspicsions is to have a "draw" tourney. My club occasionally has a "paper"tournament when at a lake wiht a slot limit. Anyone who doesn't like the idea should leave the club i say...if you can't trust your fellow club members, why be in the club?


----------

